

Scripts to Rule Them All - jonmaddox
http://githubengineering.com/scripts-to-rule-them-all/

======
LukeHoersten
I'm always surprised at the complexity people bake into their CI systems that
could be solved by simply providing CI with a single entry point in all
projects (like this post suggests). This post is such a simple yet powerful
idea. Thanks for sharing.

------
codekiln
How would you use / modify this setup to use a virtual development environment
such as vagrant or docker?

